# Upper Lower split



## Darrenwins (May 25, 2015)

Keen to try something new as previously I strictly did bro split, so am looking at U/L, I have Jeff Nippards Upper Lower split program but the volume seems a bit low although it covers 6 days a week. The work sets are anywhere between 14 and 23 (mostly less than 20)

Has anyone tried his program and if its working well for you? Or could advise on another U/L program? Couple photos attached of the program so you can get an idea of what its like


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Nothing wrong with the above mate, Jeff Nippards workouts are great.

If you'd rather make your own then follow this template.


----------



## Darrenwins (May 25, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> Nothing wrong with the above mate, Jeff Nippards workouts are great.
> 
> If you'd rather make your own then follow this template.


 Ive learned a lot from listening to Jeff so will give his program a shot. Ill check that template cheers brah


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Over complicated nonsense imo

RPE such an over used system and on all those little assistance exercises like band pull aparts ffs.

'Upper body weak point' 8 exercises in, because you'll be able to effectively bring up a weak point that late in the workout

"Knee banded leg press" daft, the leg press is a great exercise without using silly bands and hip circles.

I don't even know what a California press is.

"Accentuate eccentric" .....

Just more from that circle jerk that is Mike israetel, isuf and all those other ridiculously high frequency and volume guys over complicating for the sake of niche.

I'd take that program and strip it back to more conventional lifts and then

Split it into a

2 on 1 off,

1 on 1 off

or a 2 on, 1 off, 2 on, 2 off

Routine, cut all the silly arbitrary RPE crap, focus on getting strong as you can on the main lift with as much rest as needed

Higher reps, less weight and reps on the assistance but still a heavy focus on PO

focus entirely on pump, squeeze, eccentric stretch and concentric contraction on the isolation work, aiming for more rep PBs than weight PBs, using low weight and short rest periods.

That's it.

Keep it simple;

eat like an athlete, sleep without an alarm clock (This may require going to bed earlier) and drink plenty of water.


----------

